# Before and After Cleaning



## Maine Digger (Apr 4, 2004)

Here's a good shot of the different stages of cleaning a bottle rescued from salt water. The pic left is before[8|] [] The middle has been cleaned with muriatic acid, leaves it clean but dull. The right is the bottle after it's been tumbled. These came from seacoast NH


----------

